# Chilly & Orange Soap in the making



## porumi (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi All,

No particular patern just whatever poped into my head!  

Colours are natural apart from the red.

Porumi




Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 4, 2013)

Pretty!!! Is that the one from NG? I LOVE it that scent. 
Yours looks so much better than mine.. colors are nice and bold.


----------



## porumi (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks! I got it from justasoap.co.uk as i am based in uk. 




Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## newbie (Sep 4, 2013)

Very lush and luscious looking soap. Love it.


----------



## pjfan74 (Sep 4, 2013)

what did you use for the red?


----------



## Relle (Sep 4, 2013)

Lovely colours, did you mean Chilly as in cold or Chilli as in spice for the name. I thought it looked a bit more like Hot Chilli than Chilly as in cold with the colours you chose.


----------



## Stakie (Sep 4, 2013)

Can't wait to see it cut!


----------



## evilnurse (Sep 4, 2013)

It really looks like a fall soap.  Can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 4, 2013)

Love love love it..the colors are fabulous..


----------



## judymoody (Sep 5, 2013)

Very pretty!  I also wondered if you meant chile, like in peppers, or chilly as in brisk autumn weather.


----------



## porumi (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks all. Its a spelling error  Yes, it is chili.

Hoping to cut tomorrow after work. Cant wait! 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## porumi (Sep 5, 2013)

Had a sneaky peak and wow the colours changed dramatically!! I knew it would happen a bit, but this is crazy!! Oh well ... Also looks a bit grainy which i suppose is the spices.








Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Ancel (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow! I liked the colours before, but now I love them  looking forward to seeing cut pics 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## porumi (Sep 5, 2013)

Really Ancel?  not sure I do!  It does not suit the smell....  will cut later today and add more photos.



Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## kazmi (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow!  what a difference in colors!  what colorant did you use Porumi?  I love your soap either way - just totally different.  Can't wait to see it cut


----------



## MOGal70 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quite a change, but still very lovely! Post the cut pics please!


----------



## porumi (Sep 5, 2013)

I used cocoa powder, cinnamon and tumeric. White is just plain soap and red is a liquid pigment (albeit looks pink now!)


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 5, 2013)

Pretty soap either way!


----------



## porumi (Sep 5, 2013)

Right, here we go AND I looove it 






Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Ancel (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep, that's gorgeous! I see that it doesn't sound like it goes with the scent, but how does the chilli smell? It looks like a great autumnal soap. How about a Guy Fawkes name? With orange, cinnamon and cacao sounds perfect for bonfire night 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Lizteria (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful )


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Sep 5, 2013)

Not what you expected but it sure is pretty!!!!  I wonder if the pink will stay or darken?  Have you used that pigment before?


----------



## newbie (Sep 5, 2013)

That looks like a lot of ash on the top which could mask the colors a lot. From the side I see orange and pink and brown and white, like i did in the beginning. Have you tried getting the ash off to see if it's different underneath? You can dip it in hot water and rub it off, spray some 90% alcohol on it and wipe, or rub it, like you are washing with it, under warm water. Or you can slice just a thin thin layer off the top. The swirl is still beautiful, but I would bet money that it looks different underneath.


----------



## porumi (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi newbie,

No ash as yet, it is just very odd colour turn out,- pale on top and intense inside. 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## porumi (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, i decided to listen to Newbie regardless that the top does not look like ash. 

So i washed the top and what do you know, colour has returned!

What is odd, the batch was covered 100% of the time when gelling and normally I do not get ash, - but this one turned out just odd. Not sure why and what i should do different next time. 

Here is the bar after a wash 





Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## renata (Sep 6, 2013)

It looks great! Especially now that you washed the top! Love it


----------



## porumi (Sep 6, 2013)

Agee Renata, much better indeed. Shocked that so much ash was on top though! Especially as it did not look like ash.


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## judymoody (Sep 6, 2013)

Do you normally use a slab mold?  Your soap might not have gelled all the way through (it's harder to achieve a complete gel due to the increased surface area exposed to air).

Also, I have found that shea butter produces ash for me, regardless of whether I gel or use alcohol spray to inhibit it.  The worst ash I ever got was with a recipe that contained 20% shea which did not gel.  It looked like mold!

I liked the soap with and without the ash.  Glad you got the result you wanted.


----------



## Nightlilly (Sep 6, 2013)

I had a soap that ashed like that, it shocked me when I saw it because it completely covered and muted my colors. I used parsley powder, alkanet root and paprika to color. I wonder if the herbs had anything to do with the weird ash.

@judymoody, when I rubbed the ash on mine it was soft and kinda rolled off, looked like mold to me but the ash happened so completely and quickly that I knew it couldn't be mold. I didn't use any shea in that batch though.

These are the pics of what it looked like in the mold, then after it was cut and a bar cleaned off. I didn't get a pic of the ash while it was still in the mold because I was so completely frustrated and disappointed. It was completely covered with ash within about 24-48 hours.


----------



## newbie (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, the nice thing about ash is that it will all eventually come off as you use the soap and then the colors come back full force. I'm glad to see more of your colors coming through because they were awesome! And from the inside of the cut pics, I bet they will just get better as the top wears off. I'm glad you tried the wash and you are happy with your soap.

Ash can be a weird thing. You think you've done everything to prevent it and POOF there it is.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 11, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## savonierre (Sep 11, 2013)

That is exquisite..


----------



## porumi (Sep 11, 2013)

Many thanks ladies!


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## soapsbysonja (Sep 15, 2013)

SoapsBySonja


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## soapsbysonja (Sep 15, 2013)

Fantastic looking soap!! I love it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Twiggy (Oct 12, 2013)

porumi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> No particular patern just whatever poped into my head!
> 
> ...


Wow! Is beautiful! What kind of swirl is that?


----------



## porumi (Oct 13, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> Wow! Is beautiful! What kind of swirl is that?



Hi Twiggy,

Does not have a name, lets call it Random  

Happy you like it! 




Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## kazmi (Oct 13, 2013)

porumi said:


> Hi Twiggy,
> 
> Does not have a name, lets call it Random
> 
> ...


 

We're gonna call it the Porumi Random swirl technique :idea:


----------



## kazmi (Oct 13, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Also, I have found that shea butter produces ash for me, regardless of whether I gel or use alcohol spray to inhibit it. The worst ash I ever got was with a recipe that contained 20% shea which did not gel. It looked like mold!


 
I used to love shea but started using other butters instead just because of all the ash I get with it.  And it doesn't seem to matter if it's refined or unrefined either.


----------



## Twiggy (Oct 13, 2013)

hahahah, ok I get it! It is lovely!


----------

